# Being a Prop Trader in Australia



## WorldsGr8estKid (10 January 2018)

Hey guys. I'm thinking of maybe becoming a prop trader when I graduate from Uni probably at an Australian prop trading firm like Propex. What is your opinion on the industry or should I just move to America?


----------



## Modest (10 January 2018)

Welcome to ASF there’s a pretty good thread you should have a read of (if you haven’t done so already). Below is a link to a specific post within that thread.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/t...a-outsider-research.31363/page-11#post-961905

Goodluck


----------



## OmegaTrader (10 January 2018)

WorldsGr8estKid said:


> Hey guys. I'm thinking of maybe becoming a prop trader when I graduate from Uni probably at an Australian prop trading firm like Propex. What is your opinion on the industry or should I just move to America?





There is some info here.I am not in the industry myself and am looking from an outsider.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/t...ibility-in-australia-outsider-research.31363/


https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/prop-shops-in-australia.11988/


https://www.aussiestockforums.com/t...job-and-become-a-professional-investor.22268/

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/canozs-capital-a-virtual-prop-shop.33159/

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/threads/has-trading-worked-out-for-you.30054/


----------



## CanOz (10 January 2018)

WorldsGr8estKid said:


> Hey guys. I'm thinking of maybe becoming a prop trader when I graduate from Uni probably at an Australian prop trading firm like Propex. What is your opinion on the industry or should I just move to America?




Either do something with Cygnet from Perth, or move to the US/UK...otherwise you'll be a statistic in months...


----------



## OmegaTrader (10 January 2018)

CanOz said:


> Either do something with Cygnet from Perth, or move to the US/UK...otherwise you'll be a statistic in months...




*If you can't get in for free. *(Probability=4/∞)=0.000004 

https://www.facebook.com/CygnetProprietaryTrading/



> *Cygnet Proprietary Trading*
> 4 October 2017 ·
> We are looking for traders!
> 
> ...




*You can always pay $5,000*

https://axiafutures.com/course/career-programme-perth/

*Not commenting-either way ,just presenting the information.*


----------



## BlownAccount (28 January 2018)

I was recently listening to the two blokes trading podcast and they had an interview with an Australian prop trader. 
It was episode 65 2 week ago...
I chased the link down for you...

https://twoblokestrading.com/085-16-hour-work-days-journey-prop-trader/

I found the guest to be very personable.
Cheers


----------



## anthonyriley (17 September 2018)

WorldsGr8estKid said:


> Hey guys. I'm thinking of maybe becoming a prop trader when I graduate from Uni probably at an Australian prop trading firm like Propex. What is your opinion on the industry or should I just move to America?




Hey mate, im at propex if you want to send me a message


----------



## Austechno (5 June 2021)

How do you start your own Prop trading firm.?


----------

